# C:\Users\Administrator?



## Devreyn (Aug 3, 2014)

I downloaded Windows Server 2012 from an Iso file. My computer created a temporary folder with the files and the install started from there. Apparently I installed the core one instead of the one with the gui so I keep coming to a command screen that is an Administrator window. Ive tried to do the PS C:\> Install-WindowsFeature Server-Gui-Mgmt-Infra,Server-Gui-Shell-Restart but it keeps failing. Im stuck at this screen and have no idea what to do! Please help me!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did you run the import-module servermanager command before the Install-WindowsFeature command to allow it to work?


----------

